# DIY 3D scannning with Microsoft Kinect



## matthieu149 (May 9, 2011)

*DIY 3D scanning with Microsoft Kinect*

Some of you might have taken a look at my build thread, it looks like the 3D scan I did of my Mazda RX-7 chassis caught attention!
As promised, here is a DIY.
After the DIY, you should be able to scan like I did.









































































*What you need:*


 A good computer with a powerful video card
 A Microsoft Kinect or Asus Xtion, used for gaming mainly with the XBOX 360!
ReconstructMe Console
 MeshLab
 A 3D CAD software, I use CATIA V5
 I recommend reading trough ReconstructMe website before, especially the Installation and Hardware and Usage pages!

*1. *Install all the needed prerequisites (display drivers, motherboard drivers, CPU drivers, C++ Redistributables, Kinect or Xtion sensor driver).

*2.* Install ReconstructMe Console

In the ReconstructMe installation folder, you will found a few batch file (.bat). As it is a console application you need to start the program by lunching the appropriate batch file for your usage. You can also create new batch file and .txt configuration file to your own settings.

Here are the two batch files I used, for multiscan and for stitch functions.


















​ 
*3. * Process to scan
*3.1. * To scan the chassis of a car, use the multiscan and stitch functions of ReconstructMe. It allows scanning the whole car at once, you still need to reset the scan as soon as you exceed de 1m3 scanning zone.
*3.2. * If your computer is not powerful enough to run real-time scan, you can perform an offline reconstruction.

*4.* Process the mesh in MeshLab
Once ReconstructMe have created one or more .ply files you need to import you files into MeshLab to clean the mesh and export it to .stl or other format.

First take a look at these basic tutorials about MeshLab:
Project: http://youtu.be/j-3IXWhprLs
Navigation: http://youtu.be/Sl0vJfmj5LQ
Selection, part one: http://youtu.be/xj3MN7K6kpA
Selection, part two: http://youtu.be/Bc3GdJ6Ddsc
Cleaning: Basic filters: http://youtu.be/aoDLrXp1sfY

You can now clean the mesh using the “basic filters” and by manually deleting some zone.

If you used multiscan, you will need to re-align and assemble all you .ply files. ReconstructMe multiscan and stitch function create one file for every piece of you 3D puzzle and positioned them in the 3D space. 

*4.1.* Alignment
Take a look at this video: http://youtu.be/4g9Hap4rX0k

*4.2. * Merging files
Using Poisson filter, see this video: http://youtu.be/dTkiPsNZg_o
Using VCG filter, see this video: http://youtu.be/Ye95yhvjYJM

I personally used the Poisson filter and I have then deleted extrapolated zone.

Note: You might process to next step before, as those filters are pretty heavy on CPU calculation.

*4.3.* Simplification
To reduce the size of the file and make it easier to manage by your video card, use a simplification function and remove as much details as you can afford! Look at this video: http://youtu.be/PWM6EGVVNQU

*5.* Export to your CAD software
You should now have a clean simplified mesh with only one layer.
In MeshLab, click File > Export Mesh As… and select you format. I use stl as it works well with most software.


----------



## palmer_md (Jul 22, 2011)

Wow, great work. I might try this on my next build to fit batteries into the spaces. Could also be used to create a 3d model that can be "printed" so you have a lightweight mockup for test installations.


----------



## powerhouse (Apr 1, 2011)

Seriously amazing

I don't even want to think about how much an actual 3D scanner would cost, now people are able to do it with a $50 microsoft kinect...


----------



## McRat (Jul 10, 2012)

Wow. Wow. Wow.

I own/bossman of Reverse Engineering Inc (dba Quality Inspection).

We have done 3D models of many different kinds of objects using CMM's (coordinate measuring machines).

To do something like a trans would cost you over $3000 if you sent it here.

Amazing.

Note that our machines have 0.00002" accuracy, but that is not necessary for most kinds of jobs.


----------



## Genius Pooh (Dec 23, 2011)

Amazing information

Wow Great!!

I must translate your work to my Korean forum 

Can I do that??

Wow excellent work!


----------



## matthieu149 (May 9, 2011)

Genius Pooh said:


> Amazing information
> 
> Wow Great!!
> 
> ...


No problem!!

All I want is to share my knowledge/discoveries!


----------



## Genius Pooh (Dec 23, 2011)

matthieu149 said:


> No problem!!
> 
> All I want is to share my knowledge/discoveries!


Thank you so much..

and I think about 3D scanner for car alert system...

hohooh

I hope I can make it


----------



## electricmini (Oct 21, 2008)

*Re: DIY 3D scanning with Microsoft Kinect*

I've just gone out and got a Kinect (Xbox360 version) to try this out:

After a bit of fiddling, it works!

Holy cow!! I wish I'd had this when I was doing the Supra's hardware...

As an extra, I download the Microsoft SDK for the Kinect for Windows
(which seems to be a more expensive version of the Xbox Kinect...)
and VisualStudio express 2012
Even though the EULA warns you that you shouldn't use the Xbox sensor, it works just fine!

What a cool thing... thanks for posting about it


----------



## tylerwatts (Feb 9, 2012)

Folks

Tried installing ReconstructMe many times, wrote to the company for help, but every time it says a .dll file is missing when I want to start up the software (and no link is present in start menu or on desktop) and I cannot run the software.

Can anybody advise what the issue might be please? Any help would be great. Thank you


----------



## electricmini (Oct 21, 2008)

tylerwatts said:


> Folks
> 
> Tried installing ReconstructMe many times, wrote to the company for help, but every time it says a .dll file is missing when I want to start up the software (and no link is present in start menu or on desktop) and I cannot run the software.
> 
> Can anybody advise what the issue might be please? Any help would be great. Thank you


Have you installed the NI and Kinect drivers before installing
the ReconstructMe package?

My install used to work fine, then I rebuilt the PC with a new harddisk.
In the meantime ReconstructMe has been updated....
The new install works fine, but it puts annoying spheres into the data files and they want 150 euro for a license that removes the annoyance!
I wouldn't mind paying if it was say 30 euro, but 150 is too much...
I might re-install the old installer files (I still have them)


----------



## matthieu149 (May 9, 2011)

I am using ReconstructMe console (ReconstructMe_Installer_NonCommercial_405.exe)
It is still available on ReconstructMe website.

It will not install any icons on your desktop as the executable simply extract a folder.
To start the program, you need to use the batch file that match your need and configuration.
Be sure to run the batch file in administrator mode. Right click the file and click "run as administrator".

Have you installed all the required drivers and software?
Which version of windows are you using?
What is you computer, CPU, Video card, etc.. (it might not have the capacity to run the program)
What exactly is the error message you get?


----------



## electricmini (Oct 21, 2008)

tylerwatts said:


> Folks
> 
> Tried installing ReconstructMe many times, wrote to the company for help, but every time it says a .dll file is missing when I want to start up the software (and no link is present in start menu or on desktop) and I cannot run the software.
> 
> Can anybody advise what the issue might be please? Any help would be great. Thank you



I came across a missing dll message today - while trying to install it to my MacBook Pro, running Windows7 inside Parallels8

"openCL.dll"

Turns out it's to do with the graphics cards - the MBPro doesn't have Nvidia or ATI card, but does have Intel3000 (ugh!).
I needed to download updated drivers from Intel that support "OpenCL" - this removed the error message.

But, it still won't work on my MacBook..... it can't detect my XBox360
Kinect sensor, so there's still something wrong
(maybe the MBPro isn't powerful enough to do this task)

So I'll have to drag the monster quad-core PC down to the driveway - that one *does* work, I've also managed to find the older installers so the
"annoying spheres" issue has gone away....
(if it works well I may well cough up for a single-user license anyway to reward ProFactor for their hard work!)

HTH

Richard (electricmini)


----------



## tylerwatts (Feb 9, 2012)

Hello matthieu149

I am trying to run ReconstructMe again from my new PC. Everything seems fine, the preview is scanning and showing an image in the setup viewer. But when I begin the scanning it comes up with the message "tracking lost. move to recovery position" and does the same thing every time. Your links to guidance are no longer valid for some reason. Can you offer any guidance please? I need to getup and running asap as I have a project that needs to be scanned in the next week or so or I will lose the opportunity.

I would appreciate your or anybody else's help please.

Thanks


----------



## electricmini (Oct 21, 2008)

tylerwatts said:


> Hello matthieu149
> 
> I am trying to run ReconstructMe again from my new PC. Everything seems fine, the preview is scanning and showing an image in the setup viewer. But when I begin the scanning it comes up with the message "tracking lost. move to recovery position" and does the same thing every time. Your links to guidance are no longer valid for some reason. Can you offer any guidance please? I need to getup and running asap as I have a project that needs to be scanned in the next week or so or I will lose the opportunity.
> 
> ...


It is very sensitive, you need to be really slow and deliberate if you move the sensor.
I also found that some surfaces just don't scan well, especially high gloss paintwork (not much of that left on the Supra...)


----------



## tylerwatts (Feb 9, 2012)

Hi Richard. Thanks. I actually placed the sensor stationary on a desk to prevent that. But it would instantly go to that fault... Can I turn the sensitivity down somehow? 

I've asked the developer for a license for personal use to hopefully unlock the issues so we'll see what comes of it.


----------



## matthieu149 (May 9, 2011)

Hi,

My first taught would be to test with another king of surface and with a different distance between the sensor and the part to be scanned.

I don't think there is a setting related to the tracking sensibility.

My guess is a problem with your ReconstructMe install, or with your driver.

I have a complete version of ReconstructMe 2.1.384 that I managed to get online a few month ago.

If it may help you I could transfer it to you trough Dropbox, just PM me you e-mail. Setup, driver, etc. are roughly 250 MB.


----------



## tylerwatts (Feb 9, 2012)

Matthieu 
Driver is fine, Kinect is working. It is either software or how I was doing it. I will try again tonight. 

PM sent. 

Thanks


----------



## tylerwatts (Feb 9, 2012)

Well no luck tonight again. Same issues. Here's the issues, it is previewing the image but then failing immediately when the scanning is meant to begin. It cant be this sensitive. It won't even scan if I leave the Kinect on the table stationary...


----------



## tylerwatts (Feb 9, 2012)

Pics setup then fault.


----------



## tylerwatts (Feb 9, 2012)

Oh I give up man! Tried your version Matthieu and the ReconstructMe did not find or recognise the Kinect. So had to reinstall it 3 times and mess with the drivers again and it is working again but comes back with the same error/issue. And no word from the makers either... I was hoping to use it this weekend...

Anyone else using it, can you tell me what setup you have please? Thanks


----------



## tylerwatts (Feb 9, 2012)

I found another software package, Skanect. Didn't get chance to try it this weekend but will do so tomorrow. I'll feed back then.


----------



## dedlast (Aug 17, 2013)

tylerwatts said:


> I found another software package, Skanect. Didn't get chance to try it this weekend but will do so tomorrow. I'll feed back then.


I have used ReconstructMe but not for some time. Sorry I haven't had time to look at my set up or even see if still works. 

I remember looking at Skanect at the time I was doing my scanning, but I haven't done anything with it. I thought I had downloaded it but I don't see it in my download folder.

It will be interesting to hear your report on it.

Bill


----------



## tylerwatts (Feb 9, 2012)

Well I plugged for Skanect as it worked, and I bought a license too. Brilliant kit. Got alot of work now tidying up scans and getting my CAD work going. Catch my build threads if you are interested.


----------



## Old.DSMer (May 18, 2012)

Have you exported the scans from MeshLab into any CAD systems? I tried all this a couple years ago and the scanning worked great. The exported CAD files were not useable because they were way too large.

As I reduced the point cloud and filtered in MeshLab, the detail became more useless as the CAD files became more manageable. I eventually gave up. I measured my key points and modelled those. Then filled in the gaps with approximations. All straight in CAD.

In the end it took me less time. But did not yield nice visual results seen in MeshLab. So curious to know if anyone has been able to achieve useful and relatively detailed CAD data? If so, how?


----------



## tylerwatts (Feb 9, 2012)

Not yet sir. I agree the file size is too big. I'm going to basically try to shell the model so it is a surface. I only scanned sections so I have a bunch of surfaces to stitch together. And lighting is the key! You might know from myth and legend that the UK can be a dreary and damp rock. Well it is, and lighting has been a big challenge. But I'll see where I get and post feedback here also.


----------

